# What can i do with this old beast?!



## buddah1337 (Feb 12, 2019)

So probably 15 years ago my dad picked this thing up at a truck stop. It was a great light for a few years but after a while it got put on a shelf and forgotten about. So joining up here made me remember it so i dusted it off and brought it home. I haven't cracked it open yet but i figured i would see if i get anything here first, and will updated it as i go. It has two switches on the side, one for the main light, high and low. The other switch turns on the little leds around the front, and then the little florescent on the side. It was big and ridiculous 15 years ago, i'm hoping it can be ridiculous again.


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 14, 2019)

No thoughts? Would i just be wasting my time? Just replace the original bulb and battery?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey,
Thinking most folks here are simply not into that kind of light. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 15, 2019)

Well thats fine just looking for advice or any suggestions. So i took the light apart and it all seems pretty simple. So i think i may just get a bulb and a new battery. Its fairly easy to get to where the battery is stored, so i suppose i'm looking for the best option for a better battery, i dont need or want to use the original power adapter so something else would be fine. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. The bulb is a simple H4 but labeled spot light use only. The reflector seems like a pretty decent piece and the lens is glass. As for the electronics it all seems fairly simple but im not too informed on such things.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 16, 2019)

The bulb/reflector is basically a car headlight  

I’m presuming the old battery weighs a ton. It would be nifty to have the light working, but with a lighter power source. 

Unfortunately I don’t have any advice for you, but good luck.


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 16, 2019)

ronniepudding said:


> The bulb/reflector is basically a car headlight
> 
> I’m presuming the old battery weighs a ton. It would be nifty to have the light working, but with a lighter power source.
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t have any advice for you, but good luck.



Yeah i saw some led h4 bulbs not sure if i will go with those or not.

Yeah as for the battery thats what i was hoping to do. Without the original battery the light weighs like nothing. 

I'm not sure what i could do with the battery i'm not that informed on the subject.


----------

